
Reddit to force relocation of remote workers - AYBABTME
https://twitter.com/yishan/status/517364923320385536
======
ianstallings
Quite an interesting discussion on twitter, people seem very angry. I don't
think I'd be too pissed off myself even if I worked there. Life in this
industry can be a roller-coaster of ups and downs but you save your money and
you keep on trucking. The business moved another direction, it's not the end
of the world.

Just to give my position some perspective - I actually work for a shared
workspace where telecommuters come and work remotely. So we're all about
telecommuting and I do it myself, staying home most of the week. But even I
need to be there on-site from time to time and the best way to do that is to
be close by. If they insisted I was there 5 days a week I'd either do it and
suck it up or I'd find a new job. I would't go bitching on twitter about some
irrational loyalty that I expect from a for-profit business. _And_ most of the
commenters don't work there so where the anger comes from is a mystery.

